# Comcast Cable CARDS



## BellevueTivoFan (Feb 7, 2004)

I live in the Seattle area and have Comcast Cable. I pre ordered my S3 yesterday which will arrive at the Bellevue BB on Saturday. In anticipation of this I went to Comcast out in Redmond and asked for 2 Cable CARDS. They had them in stock and didn't charge me a dime and didn't force me to have a tech come out and "install" them. 

Couldn't have been easier.


----------



## SystemJinx (Aug 13, 2005)

BellevueTivoFan said:


> I live in the Seattle area and have Comcast Cable. I pre ordered my S3 yesterday which will arrive at the Bellevue BB on Saturday. In anticipation of this I went to Comcast out in Redmond and asked for 2 Cable CARDS. They had them in stock and didn't charge me a dime and didn't force me to have a tech come out and "install" them.
> 
> Couldn't have been easier.


Ooh, good to know. I'm in Snohomish county myself. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm going to swing by my local office and see if maybe I can grab the cards and do it myself. I've been told on the phone that an install is required, but who knows maybe I'll get lucky and they'll give them to me anyway.

Dan


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

They're rolling the truck here. 2 cards are $5 each, which I suspect is 2 outlet charges. I'll wait until I get the bill, see what it is and then go after it.

Truck roll is surprisingly free.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

IMO, the best thing to do is visit the local office.

Probably 99% of the time when you call, they'll try to schedule you for a truck roll. However, if you make the trip over to the local office, you stand a good chance of getting the cards to install yourself.

Plus, by going to the local office, it's easier to explain that you have the new Series3 DVR, and need two cards for a single TV, so you aren't hit with twice the fee (or an extra outlet fee). Over the phone, most of the CSRs still don't know about the Series3 and don't understand how you could use two CableCards for one TV.

Again, in many Comcast service areas, the cost of two CableCards for one TV is not the same as the cost of one CableCard for each of two different TVs.


----------



## Granzella (Sep 13, 2006)

I called up comcast twice today about cable cards. The first person said they are $5 each and the second time a different person said there is no charge for the cable cards. I went on their websit and searched cable card and it says no charge for the cards. 

Are you guys getting charged?


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I'm getting hit for 2 outlet fees, I'm waiting for the bill to confirm that.


----------



## SystemJinx (Aug 13, 2005)

I can't for the life of me find a local comcast location in Snohomish county (Washington state). Comcast's website keeps referring me to their 800 number for service. I would rather walk in to their office and pick up the cards there. I'm sure there is a location in Everett, but I can't find an address or even a phone number so I have no way in verifying whether I can even go there to get any Comcast equipment.

I suppose I could try the Redmond branch, (assuming I could find the address) but I don't think they would let me give the cablecards because I live in Snohomish county. Snohomish and King county used to be seperate cable companies, so I am unsure if everything is compatible between the two.


----------



## Granzella (Sep 13, 2006)

update: I just ordered 2 cable cards and there is NO monthly fees, only just the installation fees which is only $15.99


Any of you getting hit with a monthly fee might want to call comcast back up and talk to someone different or a manager.


----------



## zachcarter (Sep 11, 2006)

I just stopped by and picked up two cards from the 94th and Aurora Comcast payment center in Seattle. There was no charge at all. I have a receipt with $0.00 on the bottom line. She said those were the last two they had, but I heard her get on the phone to order some more.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

> I called up comcast twice today about cable cards. The first person said they are $5 each and the second time a different person said there is no charge for the cable cards. I went on their websit and searched cable card and it says no charge for the cards.
> 
> Are you guys getting charged?


Different Comcast divisions have different prices on CableCards and secondary outlets.

However, Comcast's corporate policy dictates that the first TV outlet is free as part of a digital cable subscription. The $5/mo fee you are seeing quoted is an outlet fee. The CableCards would only cost $5/mo each if they are going to separate outlets.

Comcast's Policy on CableCards
1st TV = standard set-top box *OR* CableCards for this TV = no charge
2nd TV = $0.00-$2.50/mo CableCard fee + $0.00-$5.00/mo TV outlet fee 
3rd TV = $0.00-$2.50/mo CableCard fee + $0.00-$5.00/mo TV outlet fee

Some Comcast markets have separate CableCard and outlet fees, while others do not.


----------



## SystemJinx (Aug 13, 2005)

Found the address to the Redmond location. Looks like I'm going for a drive tomorrow!


----------



## batguano (Sep 10, 2006)

I called Comcast today and was told that the first CableCard was $5/month, and after that they were $11.95 each. Dunno if this was bad info, but that's a lot of money on top of a minimum $8.33/month TiVo subscription fee. Plus, digital cable in my area is more expensive to begin with than DTV. A Comcast/Series 3 solution is nearly $40/mo more expensive than a comparable DTV/HR20 setup.


----------



## dylanursula (Jan 5, 2005)

anyone know the comcast office details anywhere inside the atlanta perimeter near midtown???


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

batguano,

Did you tell them you wanted to trade in your standard set-top box for a CableCard?

That $11.95/mo quote includes an extra outlet fee, because they thought it was a separate TV. When ordering CableCards, it is important to make very clear that both CableCards are going to the *same TV*. Tell them your TV/Tivo needs two CableCards to function properly (even though this isn't entirely true). Also reiterate you want to use CableCard *instead* of the standard digital cable box.


----------



## batguano (Sep 10, 2006)

bkdtv said:


> batguano,
> 
> Did you tell them you wanted to trade in your standard set-top box for a CableCard?
> 
> That $11.95/mo quote includes an extra outlet fee, because they thought it was a separate TV. When ordering CableCards, it is important to make very clear that both CableCards are going to the *same TV*. Tell them your TV/Tivo needs two CableCards to function properly (even though this isn't entirely true). Also reiterate you want to use CableCard *instead* of the standard digital cable box.


I'm not a current Comcast customer--which may give me a little leverage. I didn't try and bargain at all--if I go for a S3 I'll try your suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## doctord (Dec 17, 2004)

As I was comtemplating the S3 purchase last night, I got a phone call from Comcast regarding my existing CableCard I am using in my TV. 
Apparently, they are implementing a software update (version 2 according to Comcast in Nor Cal) that will *marry* the cablecard to the TV. They said they needed numbers from my card and TV and wanted to walk me through the process of obtaining them. They also wanted to know the make and model of my TV.
I informed her that I was considering the HD Tivo purchase and did not want to marry the card to my TV at this time and would need another card if I made the switch to Tivo. 
She was ok with that and left me a number to call when my situation was settled.
According to her, the software update is happening in about a week.

This call (and the 10% off coupon for CC I found on AVSforum) pushed me over the top and I pulled the trigger on the S3.

I thought the timing was interesting.


----------



## osterber (Feb 13, 2001)

I thought all cablecards ended up married to their host device. Doesn't it work such that a unique key in the cablecard + a unique key in the host device (TV or Tivo) results in a final unique key that Comcast would need to authorize.

-Rick


----------



## TiVoBeth (Sep 13, 2006)

Okay, I'm not a tech-head, but have desperately missed TiVo ever since buying a new HDTV last March. The comcast box is a truly evil creation that raises my blood pressure every time I try to record something. So I'm ready to jump on the very expensive bandwagon and get back my beloved TiVo.

I called Comcast to ask about two cable cards, and was told that the "rental" for one card is the same as the box ($15.99/mo) and that would be the same price for the second one. I'm reading that people are getting cards free, and can't figure out how to ask for mine without paying another $32/mo to have them.

Any suggestions about how to handle this?


----------



## lemketron (Jun 24, 2002)

doctord said:


> ...the 10% off coupon for CC I found on AVSforum...


Coupon? What coupon?

I just ordered from CC last night, after pouring over tons of AVS threads to help me decide, but evidently I missed that one.


----------



## Oknarf (Oct 30, 2003)

batguano said:


> I called Comcast today and was told that the first CableCard was $5/month, and after that they were $11.95 each. ...


Per my conversation with Comcast yesterday, here in NE the first is free and any subsequent card is $2.75.

At least the pricing seems to be consistent in the areas they cover.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

osterber said:


> I thought all cablecards ended up married to their host device. Doesn't it work such that a unique key in the cablecard + a unique key in the host device (TV or Tivo) results in a final unique key that Comcast would need to authorize.


Yes.


----------



## cmaasfamily (Jan 26, 2006)

Stopped by the Comcast office in my area - north Atlanta metro. 

No self-install allowed. (I knew that from two prior installs, but gave it a shot.) 

Never heard of a multi-stream card. (No surprise there.)

Said I would have to pay additional outlet fee for each card. (Not true but I'll take that argument up when the bill comes.)

Here was the particularly bad news: first available truck roll for a cable card install: Oct. 12! I just had one installed two weeks ago and the wait was three weeks, now its over four!

I think its a ploy to discourge use. Not gonna work with me.

Whatta think - call the 800 number, call the local number, revisit when someone else is on duty?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

> I called Comcast to ask about two cable cards, and was told that the "rental" for one card is the same as the box ($15.99/mo) and that would be the same price for the second one. I'm reading that people are getting cards free, and can't figure out how to ask for mine without paying another $32/mo to have them.
> 
> Any suggestions about how to handle this?


You just had bad luck and got a clueless CSR.

If you can, I would take a trip to the local office. When you call on the phone, you may get someone who has only had that job for a week, and and they can refuse to talk to a supervisor (or lie about doing so). The representatives at the office desk tend to be more knowledgable, because they've been working there longer. If you have a question or issue, or you think something said isn't correct (as in this case), you can ask to speak to the office manager. They can't easily refuse your request to talk to a supervisor when you are right there standing by them.

Comcast's Policy on CableCards
1st TV = standard set-top box *OR* CableCards for this TV = no charge
2nd TV = $0.00-$2.50/mo CableCard fee + $0.00-$5.00/mo TV outlet fee 
3rd TV = $0.00-$2.50/mo CableCard fee + $0.00-$5.00/mo TV outlet fee

Remember to state that you want a CableCard(s) *instead of* the cable box. Or if you already have a cable box, tell them you want to exchange it for a CableCard. They can charge you an outlet fee for the CableCard if you a set-top box, but not if you don't.

The first TV is free as part of a digital cable subscription -- this is Comcast corporate policy. Every office manager should know this if they want to keep their job.



> Never heard of a multi-stream card. (No surprise there.)


Comcast won't receive multistream cards before late October.


----------



## doctord (Dec 17, 2004)

I need 1 more post before I can post the link to the coupon.


----------



## doctord (Dec 17, 2004)

The link addy for the CC 10% off can be found at:

http://dealmac.com/deals/Circuit-City-com-coupon-10-off-199-or-more/131606.html?ref=rss_dealmac_7

I found it under HDTV Recorder; Tivo Series 3 Official Thread on AVSforum.

You have to link to the CC website from the website above.

It works!


----------



## boblip11 (Oct 6, 2005)

TiVoBeth said:


> I called Comcast to ask about two cable cards, and was told that the "rental" for one card is the same as the box ($15.99/mo) and that would be the same price for the second one. I'm reading that people are getting cards free, and can't figure out how to ask for mine without paying another $32/mo to have them.
> 
> Any suggestions about how to handle this?


Also ask them to look at this page on the Comcast web site on the Cable Card FAQ page:

http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2651

You might have an outlet charge...but there should be no charge for the card itself.


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

Here's how my chat with Comcast went - I don't know if it's true - but it's another story. I did this from their website - not sure yet when/if I'll bite the Series 3 bullet, but wanted this information to help me make my decision.

Richard > I'm looking for information on charges for CableCards today. And what functionality they provide with different levels of service. i.e. I currently have Basic Cable - and wanted to know if I can receive the HDTV local channels with just a cablecard with my basic service
Rebecca.16283 > You would only get a few channels but classic cable is lower and would have more HD channels.
Richard > Ok - I did not understand what you said - I would get a few HD channels with my basic service - but if I paid the extra for Digital Classic - I would receive more HD channels?
Rebecca.16283 > It is 50.98 a month.
Rebecca.16283 > Yes they all will be HD.
Rebecca.16283 > With the Digital cable.
Rebecca.16283 > Hd is 5.00 a month.
Richard > But will I receive the local channels in HD with just a CableCard and my basic service. The 50.98 a month is a lot more than I am paying now. And how much is it to have a cablecard?
Rebecca.16283 > Yes.
Rebecca.16283 > Some of them.
Richard > And all the channels in digital won't be HD, only the few that you provide in HD are HD.
Rebecca.16283 > Free for the cable card.
Rebecca.16283 > They all will be HD in Digital.
Richard > So - just to clarify - I can add on a CableCard for free (as in no extra monthly cost) to my current Basic (not extended or enhanced) service.
Rebecca.16283 > Yes.
Richard > What all will be in HD with Digital? All the channels?
Rebecca.16283 > All the channels.
Richard > Can I pick up the CableCard at my local office?
Rebecca.16283 > Yes.
Richard > I'm sorry - you are mistaken, only the channels that broadcast in HD would be HD, and that's only a few of the digital lineup channels, most are just SD channels broadcast in digital.
Rebecca.16283 > Yes.
Richard > My system requires 2 cablecards since it had dual tuners - on one set - are both cards free?
Rebecca.16283 > So do you already have HD?
Rebecca.16283 > Yes.
Richard > I currently only have basic cable (not digital anything, not extended, not enhanced) and I do not receive any HD channels with it - since I don't have the TV to view them. I'm looking at getting a new TV that has dual tuners, and would like to stay with the basic level of service, but adding 2 cablecards for my dual tuners, so that I can easily receive the HD local channels.
Rebecca.16283 > Alright so you will just need the cards then. You can get them at your local office or I can have a tech bring them out for you.
Richard > So just to confirm - I can add 2 CableCards to my current level of Basic service for free with no monthly charges, and that will enable me to receive the local HD channels (CBS, NBC, PBS, etc.). And I can pick up these CableCards at my local office.
Rebecca.16283 > Yes.
Richard > At this time I do not need the cards yet - I'm still making plans to buy my new TV, and just wanted to gather some information beforing deciding on my purchase.
Rebecca.16283 > Alright no problem.
Rebecca.16283 > Is there anything else I could assist you with today?
Richard > Can this information be noted in my account - so that if I have any problems when I go to pick up the CableCards - they can reference this chat?
Rebecca.16283 > Yes.
Richard > I would appreciate that.
Rebecca.16283 > No problem.
Rebecca.16283 > Is there anything else I could assist you with today?
Richard > Do you need my account number or anything?
Rebecca.16283 > Nope, I have it alreayd.
Rebecca.16283 > already* sorry about that.
Richard > Ok - thanks! That is all the information I needed today - thank you very much.
Rebecca.16283 > Your very welcome.


----------



## SeanTivo (Sep 13, 2006)

Oknarf said:


> Per my conversation with Comcast yesterday, here in NE the first is free and any subsequent card is $2.75.
> 
> At least the pricing seems to be consistent in the areas they cover.


I just finished an online chat with a rep who told me the same thing. (Im in Boston)

I'm curious myself to see how this works. We get 2 cards but have 1 cable coming out of the wall. What gets hooked up to what?


----------



## doctord (Dec 17, 2004)

osterber said:


> I thought all cablecards ended up married to their host device. Doesn't it work such that a unique key in the cablecard + a unique key in the host device (TV or Tivo) results in a final unique key that Comcast would need to authorize.
> 
> -Rick


That sounds like a software lock.
I guess I'm confused then why they called me last night then. Maybe they need my information so that the upgrade to the card doesn't make me lose service.

So what you are saying is that I can't just move the card from my TV to the S3 when it shows up. That's unfortunate. I guess when I have them install the second card, I will get my existing card transferred.

I'm going by the Comcast office today to order the second card. I'll ask them what is going on. Who knows if they know.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

SeanTivo said:


> I just finished an online chat with a rep who told me the same thing. (Im in Boston)
> 
> I'm curious myself to see how this works. We get 2 cards but have 1 cable coming out of the wall. What gets hooked up to what?


The cable from the wall gets plugged into the TiVo.

The 2 cards also get plugged into the TiVo.

So the Boston-area rep said that we can pick up our CableCards from the local office?


----------



## wdave (Jul 16, 2000)

bkdtv said:


> Comcast's Policy on CableCards
> 1st TV = standard set-top box *OR* CableCards for this TV = no charge
> 2nd TV = $0.00-$2.50/mo CableCard fee + $0.00-$5.00/mo TV outlet fee
> 3rd TV = $0.00-$2.50/mo CableCard fee + $0.00-$5.00/mo TV outlet fee
> ...


Where can I get this in writing? Do you have a link? Based on my phone conversation with my local office, I'm expecting a battle about the monthly fee when my first bill arrives.


----------



## sunman (Sep 12, 2006)

I went to my local Comcast office for cable cards in Detroit, Mi and they said someone has to come out and install them. What's so hard in plugging in a card? Also, they are charging 6.95 each per month!!!!


----------



## mahk (Mar 1, 2005)

Also in the Boston area and would love to know if it's possible to pick up CCs at the local office ... Thanks SeanTivo!


----------



## lemketron (Jun 24, 2002)

doctord said:


> The link addy for the CC 10% off can be found at:
> http://dealmac.com/deals/Circuit-City-com-coupon-10-off-199-or-more/131606.html?ref=rss_dealmac_7


Well, I have bad news (for those who ordered before seeing the coupon) and good news (for the same folks):

I ordered from CC last night without the coupon. I called just now to ask if there's anything I can do to get the coupon credited back to me after-the-fact. The answer was (of course) no. However, they confirmed that there's nothing to stop me from ordering another TiVo S3 WITH the coupon and then returning the (opened and used) box one that should arrive tomorrow. Despite presenting this, and the fact that they'll be left with an open-box unit, they agreed that this is the only thing I can do to take advantage of the coupon after-the-fact.

I decided this really isn't a great thing to do for them despite their refusal to just give me the credit. However, here's (the good news) what I plan to do and it sounds like they agreed it should work too...

Hopefully the TiVo will become available for in-store pickup during my 14-day return period on the first unit. If so, I then order a new one with the coupon for in-store pickup. I then take my existing unit to the store and ask to do an in-store return. I'll then tell them that I would actually love to take that open-box unit from them for my in-store pickup, thus saving them having to turn a closed-box stock item into an open-box return. Everyone wins, though it costs me a trip to the store and would've been much easier if they'd just give me the darn credit over the phone. 

I'll explain everything when I arrive, and hopefully it will just be a bunch of paperwork that results in a credit for my original purchase and a charge for the new one. I'll probably even give them back most of the coupon's value in the form of an extended warranty purchase.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

> Also, they are charging 6.95 each per month!!!!


I'm beting this is a CableCard + outlet fee. Probably $1.95 for the CableCard and $5 for the extra outlet.

Comcast has told the FCC it is charging customers less than $2.00 for a CableCard.


----------



## landrvr1 (Sep 12, 2006)

Whoa whoa whoa whoa WHOA.

Comcast here in Elgin Illinois told me that I had to buy the cards at about $23 each!?!? I'm not seeing any posts in which that is the case.

However, Comcast in my area has no monthly fee for the cards - which is more than I can say for quite a few folks here.

How in the hell can there be such a wide variety of prices and policies. It's clear that each local Comcast much be an independent profit center or something.....

Jeesh.


----------



## lemketron (Jun 24, 2002)

David Bolling said:


> Where can I get this in writing? Do you have a link? Based on my phone conversation with my local office, I'm expecting a battle about the monthly fee when my first bill arrives.


No idea, but my experience in the Sunnyvale Comcast office this morning (which, ironically, or sadly, is right in TiVo Corporate's own home town) was the same. They told me the firts card was free but they would charge me for a second outlet for the second card. I explained about the TiVo S3, and they tried to tell me why the Comcast box was better (PPV, on-demand, etc.).

I asked if they gave out Cable Cards in the office and they said that they had to be installed ("truck roll") as I had expected.

Since they weren't giving out cards, I just left, went home, called 1-800-COMCAST, said the magic "May I speak with someone in the Cable Card department?" phrase, and got through to someone who (after checking with a supervisor) confirmed that I can have both cards for free. Installation is (as has been quoted) $15.99 for the truck roll (aka "delivery" charge), and I have to add Digital Cable service ($9.95) to my analog expanded basic.

Some people have said they can get just basic analog plus digital cable, and I suppose that's fine if you can live without HGTV and Comedy Central, but not us. However, don't let them sell you "HD" service. From what I can tell, that just gets you a HD box, and you don't need (or want) that if you're gonna get CableCards for your S3, and you don't want to pay for it either.

So that's the story for Sunnyvale, sad but true and reasonably consistent with what other folks have said. Bottom line is that you should NOT be charged $6.95 for the second cable card, nor for the first (assuming you do NOT have or are not planning to keep a Comcast STB or DVR).

TiVo really needs to figure out how to get Comcast (local office) people trained on this stuff, but I suppose that could be a losing battle when they want to charge you for as much as they can, and sway you to their own STB or DVR if possible. Failing that, they should add a "how to get what you need from your cable company without overpaying for it" reference card in the S3 box.


----------



## SeanTivo (Sep 13, 2006)

Amnesia said:


> The cable from the wall gets plugged into the TiVo.
> 
> The 2 cards also get plugged into the TiVo.
> 
> So the Boston-area rep said that we can pick up our CableCards from the local office?


Oh, got it.

I was told that a tech had to come out and do the install. A $30 charge. The rep wasn't familiar with the Tivo and he said that if they couldn't get it to work, I wouldn't be charged the $30.

I wonder if the $2.75 for the second card assumes a second outlet charge. When I get it installed and see a bill I'll call and see if I can get the second card fee waived. I pay for cable in 2 houses and they've been pretty good to me in the past.


----------



## msu2k (Jan 4, 2001)

landrvr1 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa whoa WHOA.
> 
> Comcast here in Elgin Illinois told me that I had to buy the cards at about $23 each!?!? I'm not seeing any posts in which that is the case.
> 
> ...


My Comcast in mid-Michigan told me there was no fee for the cards whatsoever each month and they're free to get. Sounds like all Comcast regions are run a bit differently.


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

I just went into the Foster City Comcast
They wouldn't let me take the cards away, said it wasn't possible for me to install myself because the cards needed to be configured!!!

The best appointment they could give me was Sept 26th  I wish I'd researched that before I went for next day delivery!!!

Also, after I return my Comcast DVR, the first card will be free, but they will charge $ 8.95 per month for the second. I tried to explain about the single device, but to no avail!!


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

bkdtv said:


> I'm beting this is a CableCard + outlet fee. Probably $1.95 for the CableCard and $5 for the extra outlet.
> 
> Comcast has told the FCC it is charging customers less than $2.00 for a CableCard.


I've ordered two from Comcast being installed on Saturday and was told $7.95 for the additional outlet fee as I'm keeping my existing STB on another TV. No charge for the actual cards. I also have to pay $9.95 for the truck roll.


----------



## doctord (Dec 17, 2004)

I took a trip to my local Comcast office in Nor Cal and got the following:

$13.99 for installation (truck roll). They won't hand them out over the counter because they say the installer has to call in the numbers to the Headend during installation in order to activate. This makes sense if you get a unique ID based upon card and device as mentioned before in this thread.

They will transfer my first card from the TV to the Tivo. No additional charge. They reiterated that it won't work for me to just swap it into the Tivo. I'll try it tomorrow when the Tivo shows up anyway.
My second card will replace my Motorola HD-DVR. I save $9.95 a month.


----------



## SystemJinx (Aug 13, 2005)

I stopped off at the Redmond Comcast office today. (Wednesday) They gave me 2 cablecards for free. I asked if there were many people getting cable cards right now. She said they had a run on the cards for the last couple of days and people were getting them two at a time.


----------

